# Crop Damage Permits



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

My Family has some Crop damage Permits for Huron county, We just purchased the land last year I know this is a shotgun zone for normal gun deer season. I have been told By the locals that you can use a Rifle for this Permit, on our farm. I can't find anything to believe this is true?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

That's because there is nothing that says it's true. Huron county is below the dividing line for rifles and shotguns for deer hunting. You can only use shotguns, muzzleloaders, and certain handguns in Huron county. The locals who are telling you that rifles are legal are WRONG! If they are using rifles they are breaking the law.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

yea u can if your permit allows it, along wqith artificial light


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

We are in the process of filling CDP's in Allegan County(well below the dividing line) and we are able to use rifles. It should say right in the paperwork that you get with the permits what weapons are legal to use. What I thought was interesting is that we can use centerfire rifles or shotguns with slugs. No muzzleloaders, handguns, or archery equipment. Good luck and fill those tags. Best thing you'll ever do for the property.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, my bad! I must have missed the crop damage part.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

You have to check the conditions of the crop damage permit. It may allow rifles, it may not, if may allow night time shooting it may not. It depends on the issuing biologist.

Crop Damage Permits or Disease Control Permits, do not fall under normal hunting restrictions or regulations. For example, the normal safety zone, hunters orange, and hunters harassment laws do not apply because using a DCP is NOT HUNTING.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep, it depends on your permit. If you have any questions ask the biologist that wrote the permit. I agree it's not really hunting but the better hunter you are will assist with speedy results. I did this in IL a few years ago, I used my 308. Our permit covered minimum caliber & named the 2 shooters allowed. Ours & most are for anterless only. Have a plan for the carcass after the kill, with the warm temps & all.

If you have some sort of extra doe tags for the regular hunting season, normal rules may apply.


----------

